# Shall we have another meet up folks?



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

What do you all think? Its time we got together - I was thinking if we could arrange this it would be lovely to catch up with some old and new faces alike...   

For those of you who have not met up before, we usually decide on a suitable place for all, and generally wander off in said suitable place  to have a scoff and a chat and put the world to rights over a glass of wine or two! 

Any ideas for a meet up place please post here ladies, and let me know who is interested - to be safe we will conduct all proper arrangements via PM once a location and date has been agreed as its safer that way - bearing in mind this is the WWW and this board is accessible to anyone who looks in - I want us all to be safe and not have some raving nutter joining us. Actually, I am one of the raving nutters   but this is my home here, so thats acceptable I think?    

We're splathered all over the place in the UK, I'm in the west mids (Coventry) but we've already done Birmingham and Bath so its only fair we go elsewhere nearer to one of the other lasses really - I was thinking of Devon but I am biased because I love Devon (!) but I'll plump for anywhere to be honest! Astrid did mention we should do a picnic in London but because the weather has been such a washout I've held off for now - however its August already   and the year is flying by!

I can't do the 29th of Sept as I have other commitments - what day would you all prefer, Saturday or Sunday - come on my lovlies, lets get the ball rolling - wheeee! What do you all think?

Love

Emcee xxx


----------



## Yamoona (Nov 7, 2005)

I would be interested, pending location. I am based in Kent, south east.
x


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

South east is fine by me, any more folks?
Would be super to meet you Yamoona  

xxx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

E, 

I thought you'd never ask!!!!!!

I don't mind where, and although Aug is busy, Sept not too bad....

Love, 

MM xxxx


----------



## Myownangel (Aug 24, 2005)

Well that sounds fun. An eyeball as they call it in webspeak (or am I hopelessly out of date with the lingo?) Sept 15, 22, 29 ok for me. I'm in Surrey. 
Bernie  
P.S. Where did you get your fab smileys?


----------



## bell (May 17, 2005)

Hi Ladies

l am interested September is fine for me,i live in Staffordshire but i am happy to go anywhere, i would like Saturday as travelling i would stay over, Bell


----------



## emmag (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm also very interested, depending on location and date  

Yorkshire is very nice this time of year y'know...


----------



## flipper (Jul 7, 2004)

Count me in ladies, need to check with dh to establish when I'm free (he's such a great PA, stops me from double booking all the time) but I just wanted to throw my hat into the ring.  I'm in the home counties (darhlings) but I'm relaxed about travelling.


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Anyone else out there? Come on, don't be shy 

Where did I get my fab icons from? Ahhh... welllll...  if you are a charter member you can have lots of little extras and the icons are one of them. Details about becoming a charter can be found here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=chartervip

I am sure there must be more folks out there who have been looking in on this thread but haven't plucked up the courage to post. Go on, we don't bite, honestly!  The meets are usually always upbeat and we always manage to enjoy ourselves  As long as we find somewhere nice so we can have a decent scoff  and a drink or two  then thats fine and dandy 

Looks like we will be making this for September, possibly early October if this is ok with everyone....?


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Right then my lovelies...

I just want to clarify that so far we have...

Myself
Yamoona
Maggie Mae
Myownangel
Bell
Emmag
Flipper

With the dates of September 15th or 22nd (I can't do the 29th, sorry folks) both of these are Saturdays.

Can we all decide on a suitable city for a meet up then take the next steps from there via IM?

xxx


----------



## Myownangel (Aug 24, 2005)

I've come over all shy now.... 
Bernie


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Nooooo! I don't believe it Bernie!  

OK then, let me put this another way... we have a choice of 
West midlands
Staffordshire
Devon
The home counties (wherever the hell they are, shame on me I used to work for the post office years ago - sorry flipper! LOL)!  
Surrey...

or somewhere inbetween      answers on a postcard or here will do please!

Have I made things worse listing them all like that?   

xxx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi guys, not that my availability should sway the 'date decision', but I might struggle with the 22nd. Any decision on a city yet? Love to all, MM xxxx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

MM can't do the 22nd and I can't do the 29th - and its looking like I can't do the 15th because I am hoping to go and see a cracking show that evening  

So how about we push the boat out a bit and settle for the date of the 6th of October, would that be suitable for everyone?

Once we have the date decided then we can look at where we are going to meet and book some train tickets perhaps?

Emcee xxx


----------



## emmag (Mar 11, 2007)

Depending on location, 6th is good for me


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Should be OK! MM x


----------



## flipper (Jul 7, 2004)

Hi there ladies

Unfortunately I can't do the 6th.  I could do the 20th of Oct but I realise that it's a long way off so if it suits others, please do go ahead on the 6th and I'll attend the next one. 

When I was growing up in Sydney I used to think that the "Home Counties" were a couple of villages in Scotland Emcee but your post actually moved me to google it and would you believe there's actually an entry in Wikipedia dedecated to the subject?  Anyway, less pompusly put, I live near to Milton Keynes.


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Flipperty Gibbert dahling xxx

I really want to see you so would it be incredibly selfish of me to say lets do it on the 20th?!

Incidentally, I will be in Milton Keynes on the 29th of September... failing that you aren't so far away from me honey...

Lots of lushious love from me! xxx


----------



## emmag (Mar 11, 2007)

I can't meet on the 20th Oct unless it's pretty near to home, I have a burlesque booking on that evening!


----------



## Myownangel (Aug 24, 2005)

Sorry if I'm being a wimp... but I'm too shy to come to this meet. Maybe when I know you a bit better....? I prefer to remain 'mysteriously' faceless (lol). So maybe next time... hope that's ok.
Bernie x


----------



## helen273 (Jan 26, 2006)

Can I join in (I'm a bit shy)

If you are meeting up on 22nd or 29th I would like to come along. I live on the M6 corridor (in Chehsire) so I could get to most places in a few hours. Staffs/Milton Keynes would be best

Helen x


----------

